# Finn Pics from Today



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Texting









This pic was an accident but I think it came out cool 









Pretty Boy









I so big 









Rubs









Bright Orange cheeks









Charging at the camera









Just chilling









Chewing my shorts


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Finn is gorgeous haha I like the second picture it does look cool!


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! Finn is adorable


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I love all of the mutations.. I actually wanted anything but a cinamon when I was getting Finn and look what I ended up with lol  My fav is the one when he is looking at his weight


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

birdlover4life said:


> Thanks guys!! I love all of the mutations.. I actually wanted anything but a cinamon when I was getting Finn and look what I ended up with lol  My fav is the one when he is looking at his weight


haha the same thing happened to me! When I was researching tiels I really didnt like the lutino mutation so I said any mutation except a lutino and then I picked the only lutino in the pet shop I definately dont regret that decision and the lutino mutation has grown on me  My fav is cinnamon though.( and a bonus Aero turned out to be a cinnamon lutino so I got my fav mutation in her ! )


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is so gorgeous


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he is so handsome!!! I think it happens like that on purpose, I don't want a certain mutation and that's what you get. I didn't want normal gray (my hubby already had one) I wanted pearls, but once Fuzzy molted he looked like a normal gray anyways lol.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie! I love the first photo.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys  Finn appreciates all of the compliments(;


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I love the texting picture and the one where he's checking the scales is really cute too. You have an adorable little 'tiel.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Haahah aw he's like I don't wanna be fat!  It's hard to get mine to sit still to be weighed


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finn has been trained since he was a itty bitty baby.. well not really, he started when he was 8 weeks old . He looks forward to it now!


----------

